# Noob looking at getting a Stampede for my son....& me :}



## themaxx69 (Nov 20, 2009)

I was looking at getting an electric Stampede. I know, electric, but I have been doing more reading and some high MAh NiMH packs aren't that expensive and seem like enough when playing around outside and close to the house and seem better for my son.

So, what do you guys think about the E-Stampede? From all I've read, seems to be great truck. I don't think I need to go brushless, at least not now. Just not sure about ESCs and motor combos. Don't need wicked speed. No racing. I have quite a few locally and on ebay for around $100. Some with the XL-5 esc. There just seem to be so many motors out there. The stock XL-5 with titan seem ok, but a little more power wouldn't hurt.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

ok are you wanting a monster truck or just a off raod car to play around with?

if your are wanting just a off road car. i would say get a drutrax evender there good cars there on the lower end of the price scal.l but i race mine as well and do well. right now every one is running brushless.

i would say if your bitting the bullet and getting cars. if they brushless coming right out the box get. its money well spent. as for batterys i would get a lipo yea they are a bit pricy but well worth the money you get about 5 min longer run time then a nihm battery

i would say even if you the e stampede a lipo would still be the way to go. i would say 2s5000MAH 20c will do just fine.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Stampede is a great entry level vehicle. Not good for racing if you have intentions of it.
If you are just starting out, electric is the way to go. Quiet and fast. 
The Stock 12T Titan is a great motor to start with. VERY durable, Clean it every once in a while. 
Get one with the XL-5 if you can. Again, Traxxas has done it's home work and designed a great ESC to go with it's vehicle packages.
Consider a Slash instead. Great overall bang for your buck for running for fun and racing. VERY fast out of the box.
If you are just getting started... get a Lipo compatible charger and consider investing in Lipo's right off the bat. They are lighter and provide more power. A 4000 or 5000 Mah Lipo in a Slash or Stampede will give you about 20 min of run time. 
Hope this helps get you started.
I would not suggest a stadium truck if you are primarily running for fun. The clearance is not that great and if you get in the grass, there is a lot of resistance.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

the evander hight is higher then most other cars, i run throw the grass and the ditch with mine. and unless it a foot tall i have not problems. then again i got a 5.5 brushless ont it to.


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

I can run any car or truck. 
The Stampede is one of the fun ones that you dont worry about. 
If you dont have a charger yet maybe get one that charges NIMH and Lipo just in case. Find one that you can plug in so you dont have to have a power supply. Just some thoughts. You may be able to find an HPI Wheely King cheap too.


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

Minreg said:


> If you dont have a charger yet maybe get one that charges NIMH and Lipo just in case. Find one that you can plug in so you dont have to have a power supply. Just some thoughts.


I have to agree about the track and feild support gear that help with the running of the/any r/c vehicle.

Some people do put to much focus and money into the vehicle then purchase a half a$$ charger and battery and then complain about the truck not being fast...

My advice to themaxx69 after also reading one of their first post about electric being more complicated. This is where electric does become more complicated ; In chooseing and selecting the support gear for the R/C. There is totally too much to choose from and understanding and figureing out chargers, power supplies, batteries, types, mah capacity, 6/7 cell,etc....

#1. Your Charger and battery choices can actually make or break the fun in your choice of r/c vehicle.

#2. Next is ESC capacity , motor choices and gearing.

If wise choices are made in the charger(s) it can perform many duties on many different type and size of batteries .

In re to #2 , those choices can be put into many types of R/C vehicles if within an certain scale size.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Whatever you do, if your just playin around, you cant go wrong with any of the traxxas cars! Durable and reliable.


----------



## SlowRCride (Oct 6, 2005)

DJ1978 said:


> Stampede is a great entry level vehicle. Not good for racing if you have intentions of it.
> If you are just starting out, electric is the way to go. Quiet and fast.
> The Stock 12T Titan is a great motor to start with. VERY durable, Clean it every once in a while.
> Get one with the XL-5 if you can. Again, Traxxas has done it's home work and designed a great ESC to go with it's vehicle packages.
> ...


Very well put. I highly recommend going with a Slash. :thumbsup:


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Traxxas is a great company with very reliable trucks. The electric Stampede is a very nice truck. The XL-5 ESC is a nice esc to start out with. You can't go wrong with the RTR Electric Stampede


----------



## bashslash (Dec 19, 2009)

I have 2 stampedes and love both of them and a slash the stock motors suck unless you run them on pavement mine are xl5 i wish i would of bought them brushless but i needed 2 cars one for me and my kid but i am converting them over to it this spring


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Don't forget to let us know what you decided on and how you like it!!!


----------



## hermanp (Apr 25, 2003)

*do it*

I race competitive elect.for awhile,I bought my grandson a stampede w/brushed system,nothing but fun,had to go out and buy him a wheely bar,out of the box quick and he tried his best to break it,the truck won!!


----------

